# Allgemeine Fragen für eigenes Projekt



## BlueJava (20. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe Folgendes vor:

Eigenes Projekt, welches wohl 1-2 Jahre dauern wird. Vorerst Nebenberuflich, also in der Freizeit.

Kenntnisse: Java-Basics, SQL, DBs, OOP, xhml,css,php, privates Projekt mit C#/ADO.NET/Firebird umgesetzt

Seit 8 Wochen intensiv (in der Freizeit) , (eher oberflächlich für Übersicht) auseinandergesetzt mit: Spring, Hibernate, PostgreSQL, Softwarearchitektur, Saas, GWT (bzw. Vaadin), AMDD/XP, Projektplanung, Konkurenzprodukte, Eclipse, Deployment (Ant,JUnit), MVC usw. usf.

Diverse Handbücher gekauft, ebooks durchforstet, dieses Forum genutzt, gegoogelt.

Die Geschäftsanforderungen sind soweit fertig (diverse DIN A4-Zettel) Nun bin ich dabei, das Domainmodel und die UI-Prototypen zu erstellen und befürchte, irgendwo falsch anzusetzen. Leider bin ich noch "Einzelkämpfer" und mein eigener Kunde, was es alles erschwert.

Meine Frage ist nun: ist es vielleicht sinnvoller, mit der UI (Prototyp) zu beginnen? Diese soll mit Vaadin/GWT umgesetzt werden. Desweiteren sprengt das Domain-Model irgendwie meine Erwartung bzgl. des Umfangs. (Die Storyboards danach sollten nicht das Problem sein) Wielange sollte man für ein Domainmodell an Zeit ansetzen?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Sep 2010)

Das Domain Modell würde ich mit EMF modellieren, das bringt auch gleich JPA und GWT Unterstützung mit und spart dir später viel Arbeit. Wie lange man dafür einplanen muss? Das hängt schwer von der Domain ab 

UI Prototyp würde ich erstmal nicht in Code gießen sondern nur ein Mockup erstellen (dafür eigenen sich zB. Pencil und Balsamiq). UI Mockup kann man nach dem Modell, oder auch gleichzeitig erstellen.


----------



## Heady86 (21. Sep 2010)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir das hier ja noch ein bischen beim Erstellen des Domain Models. Der eine oder andere Tipp ist vielleicht ganz hilfreich.

Grüße


----------



## BlueJava (23. Sep 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,
das EMF hört sich ganz interessant an. Sieht aber sehr "aufgebläht" aus..


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2010)

> das EMF hört sich ganz interessant an. Sieht aber sehr "aufgebläht" aus..


Das täuscht. EMF ist recht klein, ich habe keine genauen Zahlen im Kopf, aber irgendwo um 1 MB. Das Framework ist einfach so populär das es mittlerweile dutzende Zusatzbibliotheken dafür gibt die weitere Funktionalitäten hinzufügen, die sind aber alle optional.
Glaub mir, wenn man sich eine Weile damit vertraut gemacht hat (am Anfang zugegebenermaßen etwas ungewohnt) wird es schnell zum vermutlich wertvollsten Tool im Entwicklerwerkzeugkasten. Ich könnte mir heute kaum noch vorstellen Software ohne EMF zu schreiben.


----------

